# ما هو ال Harmonics ؟



## motaz4a (22 يونيو 2013)

*السلام عليكم

اخواني اريد شرح مفصل عن موضوع ال Harmonics في AC Drive )inverter) 

اسبابه
مصادر حدوثه
طرق العلاج
كيفية قياسه
واي معلومات تفصيلية عنه

وشكرا *


----------



## adison2000 (30 يونيو 2013)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng348414/


----------

